# Edge activation



## rhschnauss (Apr 16, 2010)

I purchased a new in the plastic edge for cable off Facebook marketplace, upon trying to activate the service number, I get an error saying this number cannot be found. What is going on?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

You may have typed the incorrect service number, just call TiVo as they will be glad to activate the unit for you,
The unit may be already activated as some cable Edge are sold that way.


----------

